# Sudden goat death



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

I found my Snowflake keeled over dead this evening. My farm hand, who knows cows really well but not goats, couldn't see any signs to indicate why she died. 24 hours ago she was fine. All my other goats (6) appear perfectly healthy. (So did she, except for that rigor mortis . . . I'm sorry, it's comic relief.)

Any ideas?

thanks,
Mary Alice


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

My dad lost several goats last year, all sudden deaths. He finally traced it to a batch of feed that had been contaminated with something. You haven't gotten a new feed shipment, have you?

I'd probably double-check for nasty plants, too. I've got Black Locust coming up all over the place.

I'm sure there will be better ideas form the more experienced folk.

Meg


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you. No, no new feed.

Black locust? I have locusts everywhere, but how do I identify if they are black as opposed to some other kind? And the goats have been around all this for several months -- is it a particular time in the growth of the black locust (or any other plant) that is bad for them?

What other plants are dangerous for them?

Thanks for tolerating my ignorance. I'm learning as I go . . .


----------



## BrushBuster (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp 

theres a list of toxic plants in there and also info on various deseases

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/htm/bc/ttox04.htme (plants with pics)


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> I found my Snowflake keeled over dead this evening. My farm hand, who knows cows really well but not goats, couldn't see any signs to indicate why she died. 24 hours ago she was fine. All my other goats (6) appear perfectly healthy. (So did she, except for that rigor mortis . . . I'm sorry, it's comic relief.)
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


Sorry about your goat! How old was she? It could be anything. Something poisonous, Pasturella Pneumonia can come on quickly, I've had young ones go off feed that morning and be gone by that afternoon. Inspite of IV antibiotics, Bloat can come on and kill rather quickly too (I learned that at a show this year. Almost lost her), even enterotoxemia. I would just check the feed and look around at what she has been eating to see if it was that. Otherwise you will probably never know. Darlene


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you, thank you. I will study those sites.

I think she was about 3 years old -- I bought her as an adult last fall and think she was about 2 then but not sure.


----------

